# Cafetiere or stove top?



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a faff free alternative to the usual Gaggia Classic machine. I want to try something a bit more straight forward and have considered going back to a cafetiere for a while, but then I thought what about a stove top?

I generally drink milk based coffee, but I think I could do without the frothing etc and use boring old plain milk. As much as I enjoy a cappuccino, I also like "normal" coffee.

What is the score with stove tops? Easy to make? Faff free?

Any thoughts?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Cafetiere - stove tops are really really hard to control and regulate properly.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stove top will give a different cup to cafetiere more akin to espresso. Not that much faff - millions of Italians seem to get by with them


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers guys, so mixed opinions on the stove top... is it a case of once you get it right its straight forward? Or is it just as easy to balls it up the next time? I think I need to watch a few vids.

Any other options / brew method ideas welcome


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stove top isn't complicated unless you want to make it so. If, hopefully, you're grinding your own, may need to tweak to get the grind right but after that - bung in the water and coffee and stick on the hob.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Faff free Aeropress.

Ian


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Watched a couple of stove top clips on Youtube. Looks straight forward enough to me, and if all those Italians are doing it, it must be good









For what a stove pot costs, must be worth a try. Should I look for a specific type? You can get them so cheap. I have a £10 eBay voucher which will might get me half decent one lol?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bialetti are the market leader, but there are lesser known brands that work well.

Remember that the pot makes as much coffee as it makes, maybe 40-50g of strong coffee per cup. Don't buy a huge pot because you want a mugfull, buy a 2 cup pot & dilute the coffee the suit the cup if you want a longer coffee. Go by the weight of grounds, e.g. 8-11g is a single serving/cup full, twice that for a double serving/large mug.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers for that, ordered a Bialetti







I went with the 4 cup model, purely from what the reviews suggest. Now wondering if the 3 cup would have done...


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Managed to change my order to 3 cup


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I got one off @Mr O on here, and I love it. Although I don't dilute it, I just pour the lot into my mug so I have a nice big espro type drink (guess I'm doing it wrong lol)


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

I prefer the stovetop! Think I have a 3 cup


----------

